# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  как установить обновление платформы

## vesnas

скачала 8_3_22_1672  - при лечении ошибка - не обнаружена лицензия 
скачала 8_3_19_1665 тонкий клиент ,опять ошибка -вообще платформа в пуске не появляется -с программы файлов запускаю пишет -ошибка загрузки компонеты vrsbase
Что делаю не так-или качаю не то?

----------


## Online_Z

> 8_3_19_1665 тонкий клиент


Тонкий клиент 1С - это не самодостаточное приложение, где-то должен быть сервер с базой

----------

